# De Rosa King 3



## merckxman

An Italian publication has a preview of the De Rosa King 3. The main comments were:
1) will now have an integrated seatpost (with 30 mm of adjustment)
2) will be available in 10 sizes
3) uses "1K high modulos" carbon
4) weight: approx 980 g (no size specified)
5) several parts of the frame are now larger
6) all cables are internally routed
7) 3 colors: silver, electric blue (like 70s De Rosa), natural
8) availability: late Sept/early October
9) 3,000 Euro

I also posted this info in the Frame forum.


----------



## merckxman

*Photo*

Photo at this link: 
http://www.cicliambrosini.com/presentazione_000007.htm


----------



## smokva

Lets hope King 3 will not be so prone to cracking as its carbon predecessors were. Reading on derosanews and looking at the pics i conclude that King 3 is totaly new bike compared to King, Cinquanta, King Xlight and Protos which were more or less all the same.
If I don't read or hear bad reviews about King3 in next year I might finaly give my trusted alu De Rosa well deserved carbon friend...so they can play together


----------

